# "MSXML 4.0 is not properly installed"



## outofthepark44

Hi Guys. I'm new here and actually joined in hope of finding help to this very aggrevating problem. I recently bought Rise of Nations. I brought it home, installed it, and when i went to open it i get this message:










So something is messed up. I tried to figure it out on my own. After searching through a few sites, I found a few threads (there are a bunch of people who have had the same problem as me). All of the stuff i found lead to this link:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2b-b4f2-46da-b4b6-c5d7485f2b42&DisplayLang=en

I went there and followed the instructions. I downloaded the 1st file on the page, msxml.msi and ran it after uninstalling both the game and the MSXML already on my computer. After reinstalling both the msxml stuff and the game, i got the same error. Thats when i decided it was time to call microsoft. After an hour, the tech basically gave up on me. After I got off the phone i continued my search on microsoft's support site and found this page:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810209/en-us

All the stuff on that page is what I did on the phone with the tech, obviously to no avail. I am just hoping that someone here will know what I can do or even a reason why I'm having this problem. I would appreciate ANY response. Thank you.


----------



## andyspeake

did you follow the instructions on that second link--->


Microsoft Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends on a Windows XP-based computer or on a Windows 98-based computer
1. Click Start, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Click Add or Remove Programs, and then click Remove a Program. 
3. Click Rise of Legends, and then click Change/Remove. 
4. Follow the steps that appear on the screen to remove Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends. 
5. After you finish removing Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends, insert Disc 1. 
6. Follow the steps that appear on the screen to install Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends. 
To download and install Microsoft XML Core Services, follow the instructions in the "More Information" section.

???


----------



## andyspeake

The minimum system requirements for Rise of Nations are: • One of the following Microsoft operating systems: • Microsoft Windows 98 
• Microsoft Windows 98 Second Edition 
• Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me) 
• Microsoft Windows 2000 
• Microsoft Windows XP

• A 500 megahertz (MHz) Processor. 
• 128 megabytes (MB) of RAM. 
• 16-MB 3D Video Card. 
• 800 MB of hard disk space. 
• Audio card with speakers or headphones. 
• A modem that supports 56 kilobytes (Kb) per second or better Internet connection for multiplayer or online games. 
Note These are the minimum system requirements that a computer must have to run Rise of Nations. Performance may be increased on computers that exceed these requirements.
Back to the top

Supported video hardware
Rise of Nations requires a minimum of 16 MB of memory for video display. Additionally, Rise of Nations must pass a system check when you start the game. When Rise of Nations passes the system check, you do not receive the following error message:
This video card is not supported for use with Rise of Nations.
Rise of Nations is expected to work with video hardware that is classified as "supported." If your video hardware is not classified as "supported," you may experience issues when you try to play Rise of Nations. If you experience issues with your video hardware when you try to play Rise of Nations, contact Microsoft Help and Support. To do this, see the "Unsupported video hardware" section.
Back to the top

Unsupported video hardware
The following is a list of video hardware that was known to be unsupported at the time that Microsoft Rise of Nations: Gold Edition was released. For information about how to upgrade your video hardware, see the Video Card 101 article. To do this, visit the following Microsoft Web site:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/games/learnmore/videocard101.mspx (http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/games/learnmore/videocard101.mspx)
• 3dfx• Voodoo 1 
• Voodoo 2 
• Banshee 
• Voodoo 3 
• Voodoo 4 
• Rush (Alliance) 
• Rush (Macronix)

• S3• Virge 
• Trio 64 
• Trio 64 Plus 
• Aurora 128 
• Trio 64 DX 
• Trio 3D 
• Virge DXGX 
• Virge GX2 
• Trio3D 
• Savage 3D 
• Savage 3D S3 
• Savage 3D S4 
• Savage4 ProSavage 
• ProSavage 
• Virge MX 
• Virge MXC 
• Savage 2000

• nVIDIA• TNT

• Intel• 815 
• 752 
• 810 
• 810e 
• 740


----------



## andyspeake

does your comp disagree with any of this?


----------



## outofthepark44

I think My computer fits all that criteria. I am not very good with looking for all the technical stuff on my computer. I think I have an Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics card, intel celeron 2.4 GHz processor, 494 MB RAM... anything else? and thank you for your reply.


----------



## andyspeake

MSXML 4.0 Service Pack 2 (Microsoft XML Core Services)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2b-b4f2-46da-b4b6-c5d7485f2b42&DisplayLang=en

If your copy of XP is legit this should download.


----------



## outofthepark44

I already did that and it doesn't work. I download the 1st file, and run the install and nothing works. The rest of the files I dont know what to do with.


----------



## andyspeake

is your comp a sp2? or sp1?


----------



## andyspeake

I DONT KNOW IF THIS WOULD HELP BUT TAKE A LOOK

http://ron.heavengames.com/cgi-bin/forums/display.cgi?action=ct&f=13,4849,0,365


----------



## outofthepark44

i'm running sp2. I've also been on that forum. it didnt do anything for me.


----------



## andyspeake

I'm lost at your problem, usually with a problem such as this you would usually just have to uninstall msxml 4.0 (sp1) with msxml 4.0(sp2), i am sorry that i could not help you.Best to now start a new post for this problem


----------



## outofthepark44

thanks for your help man. anyone else have any advice?


----------



## outofthepark44

anyone?


----------



## Zergei

I've been searching for the solution to this problem also, however i seem to have found a solution to it.

Im on Windows Xp, make sure you got the msxml4.dll file and its located at "c:\windows\system32". Next i manually registered it in the following way.

Start -> Run 

Write the following... "regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll" and hit accept.
This way your manually registering the dll. After doing this the game worked fine on me.


----------



## outofthepark44

oh my god.... THANK YOU SO MUCH! IT WORKED! YOU RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXmischeviousXx

I have recently bought Age of Mythology. Same problem occurs as what happened above. When i looked for the c:\windows\system32, it said i could not view the file. Any ideas why?


----------



## outofthepark44

try to go into the cd and look for the redist folder. then run the file msxmlenu.msi and see if that works for ya.


----------



## xXmischeviousXx

Thanks!!! It finally works!!!


----------



## thedude101help

Can anyone please help me do it on a windows vista computer for AGE of empires 3.... cause i tried the system thing and it didnt work. so thx  get bak to me please on that.


----------



## gdi1942

i was gonna say that but i couldn't rmemeber the filename. And my work firewall filtered it out, beat me to it lol


----------



## bronxbg

WOW.. man.. that great.. I had exactly the same problem with RoL and you gave me the solution.. thnx a lot man..


----------



## Cookiegal

bronxbg,

First, welcome to TSG.

You must have overlooked reading the rules on your way in though as we don't allow such language so I've edited your post. Please take a minute to read the rules now and be careful in the future.

Thank you.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## bronxbg

I'm sorry. I really forget about the rules, I was too exited.. anyways.. thank you for editing my post. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

Apology accepted.


----------



## ozboz

Have got windows xp and got the message after installation, MSXML.4.0 IS NOT INSTALLED CORRECTLY. Went to the web site and tried to down load but it failed any ideas on what i can do next thanks, Tony...


----------



## Zack-S

i had the same problem where i got the error message "MSXML4.0 is not installed correctly" when i tried to play Age of Empires 3. tried uninstalling loads, but it never worked.

Many thanks to Zergei :up: how did you manage to find that out???

thanks


----------



## Zergei

Im a programer, and i learnt how to manually register libraries from google. I thought it was a bad version or something of the msxml, but after some time, i imagined it might have been a registering problem. Tried doing it manually, and it worked.

@ozboz : tried my way?


----------



## Angel_Maximilian

Hello all.

I have the same problem "MSXML 4.0 is not properly installed" with Age Of Empires 3 on Windows Vista.

I tried the method that Zergei suggest(thanx Zergei)but it didnt work for me.

When im going to Start-Run and type "regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll" i get this:









What else can i do?


----------



## Zergei

Sorry for the late reply, but im full with work.
Did a search on that error and found this.

http://support.softartisans.com/kbview_225.aspx


----------



## Le Edge

Tried that, it didn't work and now I can't even run regsvr


----------



## battyrr42

Msxml 4.0 not workin and ive tried some of ure sugestions. i tried lookin on the cd for that file but i cant find it can u be more specific on its location plz? also i tried that run "regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll" but it said loading from library failed plz help  oh and im tryin this for age of mythology


----------



## classicdriver

Thanks so much for the tip on registering MSXML4.DLL! My AOE III suddenly stopped working after installing and uninstalling VMWare player.
Aren't computers supposed to be getting easier??!


----------



## Agonylord52

I had teh same problem as the other guy. I activated msxml4.dll manually and it worked, thanks bro!http://images.techguy.org/smilies/biggrin.gif
 http://images.techguy.org/smilies/thumbsup.gif
:up:


----------



## Hoboluke

My God, I have been having this same problem... I installed a demo of Corel Paint Shop Pro X. After a 334 mb download, I was kind of disappointed in the program. I got REALLY disappointed when I uninstalled it and suddenly my Rise of Nations showed this MSXML 4.0 error. I looked all over the net for a solution, and nothing worked. But here it was... a 3 minute fix! YOU ARE DA MAN, DUDE! A thousand thanks!!!


----------



## mtik2451

Thanks Zergei,

I had the same problem with MSXML 4.0 on One Touch Diabetes Management Software. The tip on re-registering the .dll file worked great.


----------



## t3hhawtne55

mis-post


----------



## t3hhawtne55

Im also having quite a troublesome time with this...

I tried to register it with that zergei said...and here what i got :

Windows cannot find 'regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\msxml4.dll'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for a file,click the start button, then click search.

So if figured...maybe i dont have the file or something so I try it without the regsvr32 and there it is...so i have it...but its not letting me register it

ANYONE GOT SOME SUGGESTIONS? I just want to play Rise of Nations lol.

Thanks! T3h


----------



## bacb22

I have the exact same problem, however i run vista, and the game is Age of Empires III. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Jonasion

I have vista-64 bit business edition and after installing rise of nations I couldn't play the game either due to this MSXML 4.0 error message either. So I did what was suggested and nothing. So...

bacb22 have you tried downloading this file?
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...786-9b00-a88ba7c13093/msxml4-KB941833-enu.exe

because that solved my issue


----------



## jecreg

Same original problem with rise o nations as out of the park, on a widnows XP. The game worked before before my PC was reset, so its not a hardware problem. wWhen i try zergie's method i get this:

"loadlibrary("c:\windows\system 32/msxml4.dll")failed - a dynamic link library instalization routine failed"

Can somebody help me ? Just wanna play the game!!


----------



## Ron_hotice

Jonasion....maN u rocK...!!!
d RON thinG is nw wRkin..


----------



## dagsy11

I've got AoE 3 on vista and have the Msxml problem. but when i got to the download place for it on the MS website "The Page Could Not Be Displayed"... My Internet connection is fine. And Zergei way wouldnt work so ??? I JUST WANNNA PPPPPPLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!


----------

